# Childhood memories: music class around Halloween



## hallorenescene

i don't remember any of those songs. i remember
great big gobs of greasy grimy gopher guts
never laugh when a hearse goes by
monster mash
purple people eater
just bought me a haunted house
and 
trick or treat, smell my feet, give me something good to eat


----------



## beautifulnightmare

The Boogie-woogie Ghost


----------



## Trinity1

Omg....this thread brought back memories!! I don't remember exact songs that we sang...but I do remember our music teacher playing the Dance Macabre. I would sit there staring at all of the decorations imagining dancing skeletons and witches! Awesome memory!


----------



## SpiderBaby

The music teacher always showed Mrs. Cabobble's Caboose Halloween special.


----------



## cinders

We didn't sing those songs when I was in school, but I do remember my daughter singing them. Right now I am looking through a school music book from 1985 (Silver Burdett Music) and it has Ghost of John and Skin and Bones in it. I used recordings of those two songs in my haunt the last two years when I did an elementary school theme.


----------



## Glockink

DarkManDustin said:


> I remember when I was a kid, sitting in music class, singing Halloween songs like Ghost of John, Old Woman All Skin and Bones, and Nobody Likes a Ghost. Anyone else remember this? What songs do you remember?


Pretty much the same songs...classics. Still love them.


----------



## Druidess

Yes! the ghost of John was my fav. I remember that from back in kindergarten. Then in 5th grade we sang a rapped version of the Addams Family theme for our parents. 3 little witches is popular with the little ones too.


----------



## TK421

I grew up at the perfect time for Halloween and school. When I was in elementary school, the schools still celebrated Halloween. Each year, at the end of October, we would have a Halloween parade around the school where every class would get dressed in their costumes and then, as a class, go from classroom to classroom trick-or-treating. It was great! Then we would all go the the gym for a Halloween assembly/party.

In music class, we would learn different halloween songs. There was one singing witches song that we learned, but I can't remember the name of it now. Of course, my music teacher also taught us the Yub-Nub song the ewoks sang at the original end of Return of the Jedi. I was also in elementary school when Thriller was released, so that was all over the school as well.


----------



## Blackrose1978

DarkManDustin said:


> I remember when I was a kid, sitting in music class, singing Halloween songs like Ghost of John, Old Woman All Skin and Bones, and Nobody Likes a Ghost. Anyone else remember this? What songs do you remember?


I actually caught myself old woman all skin and bones just the other day!!


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone remember Spooky Walk?


----------



## DarkManDustin

I found the lyrics to the Spooky Walk Song
For anyone who's interested:

http://www.newbridgeonline.com/c/@Ft...pookywalk.html


Spooky Walk Lyrics
Lyrics and Music: John Given 



Chorus We're gonna take a walk 
To a place that's dark and spooky. 
(We're gonna take a walk 
To a place that's dark and spooky.) 
This could be kind of fun 
And creepy and kooky. 
(This could be kind of fun 
And creepy and kooky.) 

I look out up ahead, 
But my eyes can barely see... 
(I look out up ahead, 
But my eyes can barely see...) 


Verse 1: We'll soon be in tall grass. 
Stay together. Follow me. 
Whoa! Did you hear that? 
A black cat and a scary bat! 
(Repeat chorus) 
Verse 2: We'll soon be in a river. 
Stay together. Swim with me. 
Whoa! Did you see that? 
A witch is on her broom, flying by the moon! 
(Repeat chorus) 
Verse 3: We'll soon be in that cave. 
Stay together. Follow me. 
Slow now. Shhh! 
Sure is dark in here. 

Feel the left side. 
It's cold and slimy. 

Feel the right side. 
It's cold and slimy too. 

Whoa! Did you hear that? 
Rattling bones and ghostly moans. 


Conclusion: Let's get out of here! 
Out of the cave! 
Swim back through the river ... 
Back through the tall grass... 

Into the room— 
Close the door. 

Whoa! That was scary!


----------



## DarkManDustin

Here's another that I remember. 
Tillie the Witch

Tune: Twinkle Twinkle Little Star (in a minor key)

I am a witch and my name is Tillie.
I am going to scare you silly.
On Halloween night when the moon is bright
I’ll fly on my broom and come into your room.
You’ll be fast asleep, so you won’t hear a peep.
I’ll fly to your bed and I’ll stand by your head.
I’ll whisper in your ear so you’ll hardly hear,
And I’ll say BOO!


----------



## Shadowbat

I cant remember what songs, but yeah, we did sing some. The public school my kids go to no longer celebrate Halloween. Luckily, they are going to a private school next year and they do! Along with all the other Holidays.

Anyway, such great memories.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I remember singing Halloween songs in music class back in elementary school back in the 80's. We even celebrated Halloween with a class Halloween party. We we told we could bring our costumes to school and dress up for the party. We even lined up and paraded around the school and the teacher would take the class outside and we would walk down town and back!


----------



## Savage Night

Ghosts and goblins, witches on brooms
Wind in the trees screaming scary tunes
These are the things that are heard and seen
In the dark of night on Halloween


We sang that song in music class, and afterward, had a Halloween parade around the quad, in our costumes. One year, i was a gypsy fortune teller, with an upside-down light fixture globe as my crystal ball. Nowadays, they'd say I was carrying a hazardous object. Another year, I was Death, complete with a skull on a stick. And, we wee ones ran around in our costumes until ten or eleven p.m., with no parental supervision. The sacks full of candy! It's a wonder we were all so skinny! And the mean old man on the block always gave out full sized Snickers and Milky Ways. Go figure? All year he yelled at us to get off his ivy. (He didn't have a normal lawn) But when Halloween came around, he was like a happy child. Nowadays, the parents drive the kids to our cul-de-sac, and want us to fill their candy sacks. Pathetic.


----------



## theworstwitch

We sang "H-A-double L-O, W double E-N spells Halloween"

http://youtu.be/WDQB297DgQ0

Our schools still do Halloween parties, costumes and parades, so my daughter gets to have these great memories too


----------



## Halloweiner

I grew up in the 60's when Halloween was still observed in grade schools. However I don't recall learning any Halloween songs in school. Not sure if we had a tight-arse music teacher or why it was we never learned any. It sounds like I missed out on a lot of fun too.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I distinctly remember singing along with the Wonderland Singers and Accompaniment - Spooky Halloween. When I found those mp3's on Scar Stuff years ago I about fell out of my chair. I also remember a slide show that went along with it. Most of the songs feature a baseball-stadium-type organ pounding out the music, and a couple of men and women singing along. Acka lacka ching! Acka lacka chow! Here come three more witches now!


----------



## georgekillian

Ah...Scar Stuff...the GREATEST site for a long, long time. We never sang Halloween songs that I can remember (I went to Catholic school...however, we did have a haunted house...), but I loved the old Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds (1975). That, coupled with the Crestwood House Monster Series, started my love of all-things Halloween....


----------



## Halloweiner

Yes Scar Stuff started it all for me.


----------



## georgekillian

I'm still irked off that some artist - including ones that had records out of print - made the site take down the links. I have no problem paying a reasonable price for an album, but most of the stuff was impossible to find or very expensive on Ebay. I would be happy to pay for new version of those LPs. Of course, if I were an artist maybe I'd feel differently, but I'd like to think I'd be smart enough to sell my album digitally at this point (doesn't tunecore do this for 50 bucks a year per album?). Just my little rant...


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm with you. If they'd release new copies of ANY recording I'd gladly pay for it. However they don't so I can't. Even if you do find one on ebay the artists doesn't get a penny from that sale anyway.


----------



## georgekillian

Halloweiner said:


> I'm with you. If they'd release new copies of ANY recording I'd gladly pay for it. However they don't so I can't. Even if you do find one on ebay the artists doesn't get a penny from that sale anyway.


That's an excellent point! There's so much great music from the past that is just out there...waiting for a re-release....


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

theworstwitch said:


> We sang "H-A-double L-O, W double E-N spells Halloween"
> 
> http://youtu.be/WDQB297DgQ0
> 
> Our schools still do Halloween parties, costumes and parades, so my daughter gets to have these great memories too



i love this song with all my hearttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## hallorenescene

when my daughter was little, she wrote a halloween song that is really cute. she sang it to the tune of jingle bells


----------



## Halloweiner

I've seen several recently filmed videos on YouTube of school kids singing Halloween songs. So I guess there are still some schools who aren't so uptight about it.


----------



## Halloweiner

hallorenescene said:


> when my daughter was little, she wrote a halloween song that is really cute. she sang it to the tune of jingle bells


That's awesome. Reminds me of the various "Songs To Tickle Your Funny Bone" recordings.


----------



## Vatermann

theworstwitch said:


> We sang "H-A-double L-O, W double E-N spells Halloween"
> 
> http://youtu.be/WDQB297DgQ0
> 
> Our schools still do Halloween parties, costumes and parades, so my daughter gets to have these great memories too


We sang this one as well. I can't remember if we sang to the record or to someone playing the piano. We did the whole Halloween parade too. My kids' school used to have a parade until they got a new principal. She scaled it all back. Halloween reminds me of every good thing about my childhood.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Trinity1 said:


> Omg....this thread brought back memories!! I don't remember exact songs that we sang...but I do remember our music teacher playing the Dance Macabre. I would sit there staring at all of the decorations imagining dancing skeletons and witches! Awesome memory!


Yes! I searched all over the internet for the original Danse Macabre filmstrip, but it's no longer in circulation. However, someone posted it on YouTube:


----------



## repo_man

I totally did this with my teacher when I was in 1st grade!!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin

repo_man said:


> I totally did this with my teacher when I was in 1st grade!!!!


OMG! We did that one, too! That brings back memories. We never did, " H-A-double-L-O-W-double-E-N dpells Halloween." 

Off the subject of music for a bit, does anyone remember a children's picture book called, "She Was Scared Speechless," or something. To that effect. I remember it was about a girl named Francine, or something, who woke up, and kept seeing things that scared her. Everything she saw rhymed.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone remember the classic, "Skin and Bones?" http://youtu.be/lOhYGxg460k

The best rendition is by Raffi, 
http://youtu.be/N0JBcj-dVcc


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

> I remember when I was a kid, sitting in music class, singing Halloween songs like Ghost of John, Old Woman All Skin and Bones, and Nobody Likes a Ghost. Anyone else remember this? What songs do you remember?


When I first saw this post, I vaguely remembered singing "Ghost Of John" in elementary school. After seeing the lyrics (posted by Cinders), I also remember singing "Old Woman All Skin And Bones" as well. Brings back good memories.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone remember Spooky Walk? http://youtu.be/_cHkqGziPuU


----------



## stormygirl84

I only remember "Skin and Bones," honestly. But I'm sure we must have done some others.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

I seem to remember one that had "black and orange" in it a lot. I've tried to remember the rest of the song, but it's blank. Of course, I was probably about 35 years younger then...


----------

